# 'Other' storage in iphone takes up 10 Gb of space?



## jaykino25 (May 1, 2016)

I connected my iphone to my computer and opened itunes. I synced it up and it said that i had 11.96 gb of the 'other' storage! It actually takes up most of my phone's storage! my apps are 4.22 gb and my audio is 2.96 gb. everything else is less than 1 gb of space. the 'other' storage takes up most of the space. is there any way to reduce this?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

What about pictures and videos? They are huge memory users.
Also, you might want to look on the Iphone itself.
Go to Settings, General, Storage and Icloud Usage, Manage Storage. It has an itemized size of each item on the phone.

I have version 9.3.1.


----------

